# Install Mac os x 10 snow leopard on a pc



## MaximusExtreme (Oct 28, 2009)

guys is easy as windows to install the snow leopard on a pc?


if anyone knows some steps let me know. i want to test them on my pc


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm 95% sure we can't discuss this here, I would head over to here for this kind of question


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 28, 2009)

No it isn't as easy.  Psychstar just released a program called Rebel EFI that simplifies the process for $50.  However, it's still not perfect.  Limited hardware support.  Of course you can also learn to do it for free but it involves extensive reading and research with some linux skill.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Oct 28, 2009)

@Urbklr i prefer the techpowerup forums thanks


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2009)

MaximusExtreme said:


> @Urbklr i prefer the techpowerup forums thanks



As do a lot of people  But I think it's in the rules somewhere that we can't dicuss this..

And you don't need to spend any money to install it, if you would look around in that link im sure you will find your guide


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Oct 28, 2009)

ohh i thought that is illegal to post other forums here. i dont know 

long time to use tpu. but im back again

for sure i can user them without money but tpu knows better hahha


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Oct 28, 2009)

as far im looking the existing forum u gave me  i cant find anything.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 28, 2009)

MaximusExtreme said:


> guys is easy as windows to install the snow leopard on a pc?



Er, why would you want to put OSX on a PC? Surely, the cleverer approach is to find out how to put W7 onto a Mac. The Mac (range) is "sexy" as far as looks are concerned. You CAN have a mac in a "living room" and not look like a total nerd. But XP/W7 is far superior to OSX for any "productivity" use... and also plays games 

OSX is great for computer neebies, grandmas, children, and girlfriends. Or people who only want to use it as an expensive sync for iTunes and iPods.

It's not meant for real men.

Perhaps a better forum for your question is here: http://www.generalnonsense.net/


----------



## devguy (Oct 28, 2009)

Psystar's utility doesn't support AMD chips...  I have Snow Leopard installed on my Dell Mini 9 and I like it very much.  Although, with all the hype over how easy Macs are to use, I've never had so much trouble setting up a development environment and linking libraries.  So, easy to use for no programming things  .  

BTW, I don't think talking about OSX86 here is against the rules, but I'm nearly certain talking about its procedure and download links is.  Keep the conversations to a commentary and I'm sure we're fine.


----------



## craigo (Oct 28, 2009)

You can find a similar kernel without the macness here:
http://www.freebsd.org/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 28, 2009)

it isn't easy. you need the proper hardware and you need a special disc made by some hackers which somehow skirts around the BIOS. people who have got it to work absolutely love it and paid about $1000 for a mac that would have cost them $2000 !

mod note: you can discuss this content here. no worries unless people start giving out links to the hacked OSX.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 28, 2009)

craigo said:


> You can find a similar kernel without the macness here:
> http://www.freebsd.org/



the kernel is similiar but they are so far apart lol.


----------

